# Poppy’s puppies are coming!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Puppy #1 arrived at 9:42... 6 more expected! (For those who don’t know, these are full siblings to “our” Henry here on the Forum!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Good nurser!*

Adorable baby girl having a first meal!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How exciting! And 6 more to come?!?! I hope all continued/s to go well.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing. Always exciting to see new life. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*All done, all adorable!*

SIX boys and one girl. (The first and the bossiest


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I’ll send pix from home... having signal problems here.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

krandall said:


> SIX boys and one girl. (The first and the bossiest


Oh my! 6 boys! We can't wait to see them


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness how exciting. Cannot wait for pix. Well done Poppy!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh! Can’t wait to see pictures of all the little ones!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice of her to have them in the day time!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Very nice of her to have them in the day time!!!


Second time she's done that... though she was showing enough signs last evening that I went over and spent the night rather than trying to rush over either DURING the night or during rush hour. I was able to get several hours of sleep, and Elinor at least got cat-naps during the night. I'm home, and in bed myself, now! And MY three say, "You smell funny, Mom!" LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

She is absolutely beautiful! I hope more pictures of these puppies will be posted as they grow!

I wish there was a “love” button . . .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Momma is so pretty and those babies are precious. Will be watching for more pics as they grow.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Second time she's done that... though she was showing enough signs last evening that I went over and spent the night rather than trying to rush over either DURING the night or during rush hour. I was able to get several hours of sleep, and Elinor at least got cat-naps during the night. I'm home, and in bed myself, now! And MY three say, "You smell funny, Mom!" LOL!


Those pictures are precious! 
And you must be exhausted!!!


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

The colors are gorgeous! Good job, Poppy! I love that the girl is the bossiest!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a beautiful mom and babies! Seeing these puppies, as well as all the beautiful puppies from Starborn, makes me fall more and more in love with the red color in the Havanese.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> What a beautiful mom and babies! Seeing these puppies, as well as all the beautiful puppies from Starborn, makes me fall more and more in love with the red color in the Havanese.


I completely understand color isn't important when it comes to choosing a puppy. But when I see these puppies, all logic goes out the window. I just want to cuddle them so badly, and I desperately want another red. In a couple of days I'll be rational again. Actually, I might not be rational again until these puppies go to their homes.

It does remind me that there are some things I want to work on with my dog if I'm going to meet my goal of bringing home a second puppy in a year.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> She is absolutely beautiful! I hope more pictures of these puppies will be posted as they grow!
> 
> I wish there was a "love" button . . .


Oh, don't worry! I'll post more. These puppies are my "surrogate puppy" time. I am SOOO not ready for another puppy (3 dogs is PLENTY!!! LOL!) but I sure do love the puppies... and the Kings live too far away for regular visits!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Those pictures are precious!
> And you must be exhausted!!!


I slept until almost 10 this morning... And I have a feeling that I'm going to be pretty brainless for the rest of the day! 

And poor Elinor is, I'm sure, busy tending to Poppy, weighing puppies (a daily must, in the beginning, to make sure everyone is thriving) and doing pile and pile and PILES of laundry from yesterday!  SHE is going to be tired nonstop for the next 10 weeks or so... From here on in, I just get to show up, take pictures and snuggle puppies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I completely understand color isn't important when it comes to choosing a puppy. But when I see these puppies, all logic goes out the window. I just want to cuddle them so badly, and I desperately want another red. In a couple of days I'll be rational again. Actually, I might not be rational again until these puppies go to their homes.
> 
> It does remind me that there are some things I want to work on with my dog if I'm going to meet my goal of bringing home a second puppy in a year.


If it makes you feel any better, the waiting list, even with 7 puppies, is longer than the number of available puppies.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the waiting list, even with 7 puppies, is longer than the number of available puppies.


It did cross my mind that maybe I should ask to be on her waiting list because if it's not already longer than a year, it will be when people start seeing those puppies.

A puppy fix would be the answer to all of life's problems. You know what you're doing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It did cross my mind that maybe I should ask to be on her waiting list because if it's not already longer than a year, it will be when people start seeing those puppies.
> 
> A puppy fix would be the answer to all of life's problems. You know what you're doing!


Ha!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh love seeing all of Henry's new sibs. More extreme variation in color in this litter - very dark and very light. Is the girl the very light one? 

Elinor will have a busy time ahead. She puts so much effort into her puppies. 

Can't wait to see more pics. I remember studying each photo over and over when I was on the wait list.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> Oh love seeing all of Henry's new sibs. More extreme variation in color in this litter - very dark and very light. Is the girl the very light one?
> 
> Elinor will have a busy time ahead. She puts so much effort into her puppies.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics. I remember studying each photo over and over when I was on the wait list.


The girl is the "extreme parti"... Mostly white with some red (reddish at this point) spots. Yes, there's a lot of variation in color, but it's hard to tell right now, how they will turn out. Some of the lighter ones from other litters have darkened... a LOT, while some darker ones have lightened. The two partis will definitely be "white and something" dogs. The others? it's hard to say at this point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You need to get creative when you're a 10 lb dog and need to feed 7 puppies! LOL!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

krandall said:


> You need to get creative when you're a 10 lb dog and need to feed 7 puppies! LOL!


OMG that is soooo cute. I'm sure poppy is doing a great job


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> OMG that is soooo cute. I'm sure poppy is doing a great job


She is! She's a really good momma! <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's one of her looking extraordinarily proud of her new family!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DS is constantly asking me to check this thread for new pictures. Thanks for posting more!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Poppy looks like she’s smiling. That’s one proud momma!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I soooooo want a 2nd one! And looking at these and the starborn puppies makes me sometimes have second thoughts about my commitment to rescue instead of buy! Of course, either option is still at least a year (probably closer to 18 months) away - hubby is not as eager for number 2, but he at least is willing to consider it, but not until we're able to travel together (we have another 17 - 20 months left on his citizenship process at which point we can live full time in the same place and travel to/ from the US at the same time) - he's NOT willing to travel on 20+ hours of flights on his own with one of the dogs


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> I soooooo want a 2nd one! And looking at these and the starborn puppies makes me sometimes have second thoughts about my commitment to rescue instead of buy! Of course, either option is still at least a year (probably closer to 18 months) away - hubby is not as eager for number 2, but he at least is willing to consider it, but not until we're able to travel together (we have another 17 - 20 months left on his citizenship process at which point we can live full time in the same place and travel to/ from the US at the same time) - he's NOT willing to travel on 20+ hours of flights on his own with one of the dogs


I hope the process will go quicker than you thought and that you can get your 2nd puppy soon.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*help..need puppy fix...*

and can't see pics.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I soooooo want a 2nd one! And looking at these and the starborn puppies makes me sometimes have second thoughts about my commitment to rescue instead of buy! Of course, either option is still at least a year (probably closer to 18 months) away - hubby is not as eager for number 2, but he at least is willing to consider it, but not until we're able to travel together (we have another 17 - 20 months left on his citizenship process at which point we can live full time in the same place and travel to/ from the US at the same time) - he's NOT willing to travel on 20+ hours of flights on his own with one of the dogs


Well, I can certainly understand THAT!

Why is it that you can't travel together? Just curious... ai have a couple of friends who have either gone through or are going through the citizenship process with a spouse, but haven't heard about that restriction.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TnTWalter said:


> and can't see pics.


Hmmm... I have no idea. I think other folks can see them. Contact Yungster?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*traveling together*



krandall said:


> Well, I can certainly understand THAT!
> 
> Why is it that you can't travel together? Just curious... ai have a couple of friends who have either gone through or are going through the citizenship process with a spouse, but haven't heard about that restriction.


It's not a restriction imposed on us, just circumstances. If I were living in the US then it wouldn't be a problem at all, but since I work in Uganda it messes up travel . We want to spend time together, but to be eligible to apply for citizenship he has to have maintained 50% of his time in the US (residency), so he ends up spending more time in the US than I do, and we travel back and forth to spend time together to maximize that too. So we rarely travel together.

For example, this year, we came back to Kampala together in January, then he went back in April and has been in the US since then, I went to the US in June for a month for my vacation (with Perry), then he's coming here next week, he will go back alone in Nov, then I will fly to the US in December (with Perry), I'm back in Jan, he has to stay til Feb, then he comes here (rinse, repeat next year  )... there are a couple of traveling together dates, but mostly we alternate back and forth. I'm sure it would not come as a surprise that I have a spreadsheet with it all figured out for the past 2 1/2 years and through the end of next year . Have to make sure that we're not caught with him <50% and therefore ineligible. Once he gets his citizenship then his residency restrictions are lifted and we can live where ever full time together again.

So, since you can only fly with 1 dog per person (unless they're small enough to fit together in the same travel bag), we'd either have to travel separately with 1 dog each, or wait til we can travel consistently together.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> It's not a restriction imposed on us, just circumstances. If I were living in the US then it wouldn't be a problem at all, but since I work in Uganda it messes up travel . We want to spend time together, but to be eligible to apply for citizenship he has to have maintained 50% of his time in the US (residency), so he ends up spending more time in the US than I do, and we travel back and forth to spend time together to maximize that too. So we rarely travel together.
> 
> For example, this year, we came back to Kampala together in January, then he went back in April and has been in the US since then, I went to the US in June for a month for my vacation (with Perry), then he's coming here next week, he will go back alone in Nov, then I will fly to the US in December (with Perry), I'm back in Jan, he has to stay til Feb, then he comes here (rinse, repeat next year  )... there are a couple of traveling together dates, but mostly we alternate back and forth. I'm sure it would not come as a surprise that I have a spreadsheet with it all figured out for the past 2 1/2 years and through the end of next year . Have to make sure that we're not caught with him <50% and therefore ineligible. Once he gets his citizenship then his residency restrictions are lifted and we can live where ever full time together again.
> 
> So, since you can only fly with 1 dog per person (unless they're small enough to fit together in the same travel bag), we'd either have to travel separately with 1 dog each, or wait til we can travel consistently together.


Wow! That's complicated!!! My friends have both been mostly living in the US while it was all sorted out. Well, in one couple, the husband is Hungarian. He went to school here, and she went to school in Hungary, then they MET when he came back to Hungary and she decided to stay there and work for a while. Since both spoke both languages fluently, it didn't matter to them all that much which country they ended up in. They ended up here, both as ESL teachers, and he became a US citizen. The cool thing is, because they are teachers, so have the summers off, they go back to Hungary for the summer every year. They also speak Hungarian at home. Their daughters are completely bilingual. They have two dogs, but the dogs stay home when they are away for the summer. Her mother lives with them and cares for the dogs, which makes it easy. (they are also big dogs, so couldn't fly in-cabin)

In the other couple, the wife is Japanese, and they met when he was teaching in an international school in Japan. She has been living here, but doesn't have a work visa. THEIR process has been complicated with him coming down with a horrific cancer that has required 2 rounds of chemo, stem cell transplant and open heart surgery... all while trying to meet immigration deadlines. (he is, Thank God, currently in remission, and they THINK they got clean margins on the aggressive tumor)

From what I've seen, falling in love with someone from another country is not for the faint of heart!!! But I certainly understand why, yes, it's probably better for you to put off "dog 2" until that's all finished. LOL! Kodi was 6 when we got Pixel, and it has turned out great. I've never regretted that span between them. I won't be in a position of having two old dogs at the same time, they get along great, and Kodi was a HUGE help in raising Pixel. (and the Panda... who wasn't planned at all!  )


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

TnTWalter said:


> and can't see pics.


I had that problem in the past on other sites, I had to clean up cache on my phone, even though it showed I still had memory left.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*dog 2*



krandall said:


> Wow! That's complicated!!! ...
> 
> In the other couple, the wife is Japanese, and they met when he was teaching in an international school in Japan. She has been living here, but doesn't have a work visa. THEIR process has been complicated with him coming down with a horrific cancer that has required 2 rounds of chemo, stem cell transplant and open heart surgery... all while trying to meet immigration deadlines. (he is, Thank God, currently in remission, and they THINK they got clean margins on the aggressive tumor)
> 
> From what I've seen, falling in love with someone from another country is not for the faint of heart!!! But I certainly understand why, yes, it's probably better for you to put off "dog 2" until that's all finished. LOL! Kodi was 6 when we got Pixel, and it has turned out great. I've never regretted that span between them. I won't be in a position of having two old dogs at the same time, they get along great, and Kodi was a HUGE help in raising Pixel. (and the Panda... who wasn't planned at all!  )


I wonder if your 2nd set of friends has a good lawyer (it was the best advice someone else gave me when we started and it's been great for us) - I'm surprised that she doesn't have her work permit, though it may have been complicated because they were living here and then got married - and it could depend on the state (our lawyer told us that for PA the naturalization process takes 10-12 months, but if we using the Vermont office it would take 18+ months)? A friend of mine had cancer and was married to a Russian man, living in Burma. When they decided to come back to the US (tired of having to do treatments in Singapore), they were lucky in that they knew the US Embassy people well and they expedited the process for them - so instead of the year that it usually took to get the greencard, they got their visa/ green card in less than a month for health reasons. Once you get your green card you have a work permit - it's just the time between arriving and the green card arriving that you're without one. It definitely is not for the faint of heart - it's a long, time consuming, frustrating process, but if you want to actually live on the same continent at some point, you have to do it (especially since the US doesn't like to give out visitor visas to people whose girlfriend/ boyfriend is American - they actually see that as a negative/ risk that you won't return to your home country).

So, yes, dog number 2 has to wait. I'm glad to hear that Kodi was so "old" and was good with the new one (though he's definitely a ton more socialized with other dogs than Perry is) - that's my only fear. Perry is an only and doesn't have a lot of interactions with other dogs (only really when we go back to the US twice a year). He's always done fine with them at those times, though he's not at all fond of our neighbors dog (don't know if that's because he always seems him through a gate, but I don't trust the neighbor's level of training of their dog or their experience in controlling him, so I haven't suggested bringing them together - I can't handle two dogs if it goes wrong by myself).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I wonder if your 2nd set of friends has a good lawyer (it was the best advice someone else gave me when we started and it's been great for us) - I'm surprised that she doesn't have her work permit, though it may have been complicated because they were living here and then got married - and it could depend on the state (our lawyer told us that for PA the naturalization process takes 10-12 months, but if we using the Vermont office it would take 18+ months)? A friend of mine had cancer and was married to a Russian man, living in Burma. When they decided to come back to the US (tired of having to do treatments in Singapore), they were lucky in that they knew the US Embassy people well and they expedited the process for them - so instead of the year that it usually took to get the greencard, they got their visa/ green card in less than a month for health reasons. Once you get your green card you have a work permit - it's just the time between arriving and the green card arriving that you're without one. It definitely is not for the faint of heart - it's a long, time consuming, frustrating process, but if you want to actually live on the same continent at some point, you have to do it (especially since the US doesn't like to give out visitor visas to people whose girlfriend/ boyfriend is American - they actually see that as a negative/ risk that you won't return to your home country).


I'm not sure of all the details, and I Could be wrong that she's still not able to work... I know it was an issue at one point. I know that with him out of work for so long (and he had JUST started a new job when this happened, though from what he has said it sounds like they are being good to him) money is definitely tight.

Also in their favor is that both families have been very supportive... Her Mom actually came and stayed with her during the worst parts of his treatment to give her moral support. They were married in Japan, in a traditional Shinto ceremony, before moving back to the US, but I guess that the US doesn't recognize that, so they also had to have a civil ceremony here.



Melissa Brill said:


> So, yes, dog number 2 has to wait. I'm glad to hear that Kodi was so "old" and was good with the new one (though he's definitely a ton more socialized with other dogs than Perry is) - that's my only fear. Perry is an only and doesn't have a lot of interactions with other dogs (only really when we go back to the US twice a year). He's always done fine with them at those times, though he's not at all fond of our neighbors dog (don't know if that's because he always seems him through a gate, but I don't trust the neighbor's level of training of their dog or their experience in controlling him, so I haven't suggested bringing them together - I can't handle two dogs if it goes wrong by myself).


One thing that can help, is to get a young puppy. Almost all dogs understand and respect "puppy license", and will be much more tolerant and gentle with a small puppy. By the time they lose their "puppy license" (around 6 months) the older dog is used to them and everything is fine. That happened between Kodi and Pixel too... He allowed her to hang from his ears and even lips with her needle-sharp baby teeth when she was young, and wouldn't do more than whimper for my help. She spent LOTS of time gated away from him so he could have some peace. I ALWAYS gave him the option of leaving. Then, about 6 months, she attacked his ears once too often. He ROARED at her. He didn't touch her, but she immediately flipped belly up and submissive. That was the only altercation they have ever had. She learned to leave his ears alone, and they've gotten along ever since. ...To the point that some nights, Kodi will already be in his crate, door open, and at bedtime... we can't find Pixel. She'll be curled up with him in his crate! LOL!

That was ONE place where getting the girls closer together was good. Kodi was decidedly grumpy about the idea of raising another puppy so soon. But if she bothered him, he'd just give a TINY growl, and she'd bounce off to play with Pixel, who at only 8 months older, was still very puppyish and TOTALLY willing to rumble.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Look at this! My favorite redhead with more puppies! And, she is smiling at me and the best one is, obviously, POPPY!!!


----------



## Patti (Apr 19, 2018)

Karen those puppies are gorgeous. And so is Poppy. Love her longer hair too. Fun to see all the puppies. Proud momma.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG the picture of Poppy standing over her litter of beautiful babies is just priceless!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Pictures do these beautiful babies no justice. The subtle color differences in person are unreal. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Pictures do these beautiful babies no justice. The subtle color differences in person are unreal. They are gorgeous!!


Jelly


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Visited these beautiful babies on Friday and if it's possible, they have gotten even more cute! They're playing, making sounds and looking more like puppies instead of gerbils lol.... We're not sure which one of the boys will be ours but we now know that December 14th is the day we will be welcoming our new baby home!!


----------



## Svarner (Feb 22, 2018)

The pups and mom are so cute.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Any new pics?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

"Oliver" with our daughter


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

"Parker" with our daughter and relaxing after


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Absolutely adorable "Devon"


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I will take one of each please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh, my! That Parker sleeping picture is precious!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful pups. They look like a smart bunch of rascals!
Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

That Parker photo made laugh out loud! Henry still sleeps like that on the sofa. but the Devon one melted my heart. they’re so sweet.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

:grin2:


----------

